# Best body kit for 330ci?



## NP2004 (Feb 5, 2004)

Im shopping around for a good complete body kit and wanted some opinions on what is the best looking complete body kit for a 04 330ci? Pics also if you have some and prices.


----------



## Chocaine (Jul 1, 2003)

ACS, Breyton, and Alpina here:
http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=146487&highlight=2004+kit*

If I had the money for a kit, I would go for Mtech front and rear with a front lip add on.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Mtech. It looks awesome - an integrated, not tacked-on appearance.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Gee... I wonder who owns this site that is linked to in that Fanatics thread... :eeps:

http://www.freekick.biz/pictures.html


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

oem is the way to go. :thumbup:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Gee... I wonder who owns this site that is linked to in that Fanatics thread... :eeps:
> 
> http://www.freekick.biz/pictures.html


 Hmmmmm.... a Barney purple B3s..... Wonder who that could be :dunno: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

operknockity said:


> Hmmmmm.... a Barney purple B3s..... Wonder who that could be :dunno: :rofl: :rofl:


Who would be so :gay: ???


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

Whatever kit you get, just make sure you leave that front license plate off. If you HAVE to keep the front plate, then keep it stock and save your money for some other mod.


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

Chocaine said:


> ACS, Breyton, and Alpina here:
> http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=146487&highlight=2004+kit*
> 
> If I had the money for a kit, I would go for Mtech front and rear with a front lip add on.


Yeah, I'm an Mtech guy myself. By the way, nice sig. Cup Final day tomorrow!!!


----------



## NP2004 (Feb 5, 2004)

What about the Racing Dynamics Tornado Kit? Does anyone have that installed and have some pics of it other than the ones posted on the racing dynamics website? Also how durable is this kit and is it easy to install?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> Gee... I wonder who owns this site that is linked to in that Fanatics thread... :eeps:
> 
> http://www.freekick.biz/pictures.html


 :dunno: :dunno:

:eeps:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Melissa said:


> Who would be so :gay: ???


:spank:


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

I dont like to play around with my BMW. Of course, going for the M unit is the safest option.

BUT:

I must admit that I have fallen by the AC Shnitzer body kit for the coupe, + the ACS type III alloys.
It looks like the M, but with some added splitters up front, and combined with the ACs alloys it gives a really beautiful dynamic package.









This photo is of a coupe with the type II alloys.








This one is of a coupe with the type III alloys.

Nice bodykit, isnt it?:thumbup:


----------

